# Instinctive Shooting book



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This might come across as an ad for a book but I have no connection to this author or the companies that sell his book. I'm posting this because it's such a useful information tool and reference. Instinctive shooting has a lot to do with our subconscious and a psychology teacher who shoots instinctively and likes to share his knowledge is a great asset for learning and improving.

We can't talk slingshots without this topic coming up. This method of shooting is connected to the sport and used by many on this forum. The interesting part about "instinctive shooting" is that we can be sucessful at it without really understanding how it works.

After surfing a well established traditional archery forum I read some postings from Dr. Jay Kidwell on instinctive shooting. Jay is a wealth of knowledge and shares much of it freely. To assist fellow archers Jay put together an excellent book from articles he wrote in magazines and other ideas he has gathered. I recently stumbled upon a copy in a used book store and snapped it up quickly but it's well worth the $13 new price. Almost everything that applies to shooting traditional archery also applies to slingshots.

Jay Kidwell is archer with three degrees in psychology, a BA from Northern Kentucky University, a MA from U of Cincinnati, and a Ph.D from The Union Institute & University. So far, I have only read a couple of chapters of his book and it's about the best I have read on this topic. He dedicates a chapter to "Target Panic" where he talks about the symptoms, the causes, and the cures. I just finished a chapter on "Why We Miss". It explains details such as stimulus confusion and how to cure the problem. He also goes into chapters on the mystery of instinctive shooting, learning instinctive shooting, increasing accuracy, increasing confidence and reducing panic when shooting game animals... and other topics.

Maybe I shouldn't be printing from his book but here is a short bit that explains instinctive shooting:

"Instinctive archery requires an alliance between the subconscious and the conscious. The subconscious learns through hours of practice the mechanics and calculation of archery. The conscious then gives the orders of when (timing) and where (target) those mechanics should be employed".

Jay seems to have posted the update to his Target Panic section.
http://www.n-sights....rget_panic.html

If you are an instinctive shooter who enjoys learning why this method works and how to improve then this book might be worth the cheap price. Do a google search for "Instinctive Archery Insights" by Jay Kidwell. 
http://www.amazon.co...l/dp/0963971824
http://www.tradtecha...?itemNo=2630001
http://www.n-sights.net/iai/buy.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Northerner. Sounds like a good book. I will look into it.

Raymond


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely will give it a read. Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

The book is available in Kindle format too. 
I bought it from Amazon last night and started reading immediatly. 
It is definately as interesting as it is easy to read. 
So far so good!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, just put mine on Kindle and read the first couple of chapters. Interesting.


----------

